# ViP622 cost W/monthly fees



## Greg L (Feb 3, 2006)

Ok I called cust. serv. and here is the price breakdown they gave me (with phone line connected to my reciever):

One time equipment upgrade fee: $299.99

(They will give me a $25.00 credit for returning ANY owned reciever.)


monthly cost...

Dish HD Gold package: 69.99
Locals: 5.00
"receiver fee": 5.00
DVR fee: 5.98

total monthly cost: 85.97

I asked about purchasing the 622 and the rep said they were not yet available to purchase. So I asked when they are available, if I purchase it, will I be charged the receiver rental fee. She said that it I will be charged a "receiver fee" of $5.00 if I purchase the reciever. If I rent it I will be charged a "rental fee" of $5.00, so it is the same monthly cost wheather I rent or buy.

Now, I have read in a couple of places that they do not charge the receiver rental fee on the Vip622. Is this correct? If so then my monthly charges should be $80.97 for what I described above. Before I call back and insist that I speek to someone who knows what they are talking about I want to make sure that I know what I am talking about.  

If anyone can help me as well as direct me to where on the E* website, if anywhere, these fees are listed I would appreciate it.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

very interesting. I'd ask if this lease puts you on the DHA agreement? If so, that agreement provides for the primary receiver to not have a rental fee, if you are a new customer. 

For existing customers, there is a whole bunch of speculation. like, the DHA agreement says the first receiver's lease fee is always built into the monthly price, and the DIU agreement that KingLoop found somewhere, says the DIU does NOT supercede other agreements already in place, so there is a LOT of confusion at this point. Once more of these get installed I think we'll have more people calling and pushing this issue into a big deal at Dish and we'll get a better answer maybe in a few weeks.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

I think if you do a commitment and hook up to a phone line the receiver rental fee is waived


----------



## Greg L (Feb 3, 2006)

olgeezer said:


> I think if you do a commitment and hook up to a phone line the receiver rental fee is waived


The scenario listed above was with a phone line connected and an 18 month commitment.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

Greg L said:


> The scenario listed above was with a phone line connected and an 18 month commitment.


Existing customer rule " A $5 per month additional outlet programming access fee will be charged to each customer's account for each dual tuner receiver. This fee will be waived on a monthly basis for each such receiver that Dish Netwolrk confirms has been continually conneted to such customer's land-based phone line.----------------------------------------------"


----------



## suzook (Feb 1, 2006)

how could they charge a receiver fee if you own it? If they do, why bother buying it? This makes no sense. You might as well lease if they will charge a monthly receiver fee. I hope this is not true. I ordered(bought outright) a 622 last week for $698 directly from dn, with an install date of 2/21. If this is true i will be cancelling my order, and lease instead.


----------



## IowaStateFan (Jan 11, 2006)

olgeezer said:


> Existing customer rule " A $5 per month additional outlet programming access fee will be charged to each customer's account for each dual tuner receiver. This fee will be waived on a monthly basis for each such receiver that Dish Netwolrk confirms has been continually conneted to such customer's land-based phone line.----------------------------------------------"


Here we go again :eek2: It seems we've beaten this topic to death. We've got people on both sides along with links to agreements supporting their position. I'm with Rogueone on this. It's going to take several installs, followed by complaints to Dish to get this straightened out. It shouldn't be this complicated, but apparently it is


----------



## Greg L (Feb 3, 2006)

suzook said:


> how could they charge a receiver fee if you own it? If they do, why bother buying it? This makes no sense. You might as well lease if they will charge a monthly receiver fee. I hope this is not true. I ordered(bought outright) a 622 last week for $698 directly from dn, with an install date of 2/21. If this is true i will be cancelling my order, and lease instead.


My thoughts exactly.

However, when I inquired about purchase the rep said tht 622 was NOT available for purchase yet (only lease) and she did not know when it would be available.

Also when deciding to lease or buy I have considered that there is a difference of at least $399 or almost 80 months of lease fees at $5.00 per month. Even if they do not charge the lease fee or "receiver fee" or whatever thay want to call it, if I buy, I doubt if I willl have the same receiver for over 6 1/2 years, so it may still be better to lease.


----------



## dj5 (Aug 7, 2003)

When I inquired with Tech Support about the Bronze package and fees accociated with a 622 as an only receiver here is the reply:

"DISH HD Bronze with locals is $54.99. The DVR fee is $5.98 as of Feburary 1, 2006. There is a lease fee for any receiver on the account, and the lease fee for an HD receiver is $6.00. There is no additional outlet fee for the primary receiver, but a lease fee would still apply. This would bring you to a total of $66.97 before taxes."

So there is a $6.00 lease fee on top of the Programing fee and $5.98 DVR fee.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

dj5 said:


> When I inquired with Tech Support about the Bronze package and fees accociated with a 622 as an only receiver here is the reply:
> 
> "DISH HD Bronze with locals is $54.99. The DVR fee is $5.98 as of Feburary 1, 2006. There is a lease fee for any receiver on the account, and the lease fee for an HD receiver is $6.00. There is no additional outlet fee for the primary receiver, but a lease fee would still apply. This would bring you to a total of $66.97 before taxes."
> 
> So there is a $6.00 lease fee on top of the Programing fee and $5.98 DVR fee.


The $6.00 fee only exists if you do not choose one of the packages WHICH include HD channels. The reason for that I would think is obvious.

The correct fees for Bronze is 49.99 + 5.98 DVR service + 5.00 locals


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

IowaStateFan said:


> Here we go again :eek2: It seems we've beaten this topic to death. We've got people on both sides along with links to agreements supporting their position. I'm with Rogueone on this. It's going to take several installs, followed by complaints to Dish to get this straightened out. It shouldn't be this complicated, but apparently it is


I'm a Buffalo, Bronco fan. also a Jayhawk fan. I'm not sure how anyone could end up in Colorado and be a Cyclone fan


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Greg L said:


> Dish HD Gold package: 69.99
> Locals: 5.00
> "receiver fee": 5.00
> DVR fee: 5.98
> ...


This seems to be the popular reading of the current policy. The lease fee on the MPEG4 receivers is $6, and the additional receiver fee is $5. The lease is included in the programming plan and there's only the one receiver.

Was this quote for just the ViP622, or did you tell them that you were using another owned receiver? If this would be your only receiver, then the receiver fee seems out of place.


> Now, I have read in a couple of places that they do not charge the receiver rental fee on the Vip622. Is this correct?


They don't charge for the first ViP622 except for the $5.98 DVR fee.


> If so then my monthly charges should be $80.97 for what I described above. Before I call back and insist that I speek to someone who knows what they are talking about I want to make sure that I know what I am talking about.


There's an applet on the Dish website that allows you to configure a system and it gives you a running total. The URI is:

https://www.dishtv.com/order.jsp

Long story short, it confirms your calculations.

If you buy a ViP622, the only thing that changes is that you're out an additional $399+non-discounted installation up front.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

olgeezer said:


> The $6.00 fee only exists if you do not choose one of the packages WHICH include HD channels. The reason for that I would think is obvious.
> 
> The correct fees for Bronze is 49.99 + 5.98 DVR service + 5.00 locals


 paraphrase--- HD Enabling fee: A non refundable $6 per month HD enabling fee will be charged to a customer's account if any model (HD units) is activated and enabled with the capacity to receive HD programming (including OTA. The Fee is waived if the customer subscribes to (Bronze, Silver, Gold, Platinum) or the customers request the HD capability be disabled by Dish.


----------



## Greg L (Feb 3, 2006)

OK I just got off the phone with Cust. Serv. and ordered my ViP622 and the Dish HD Gold package. The rep said I would be charged as follows....

HD Gold: 69.99
Locals: 5.00
"622 fee": 5.98
(I assume this is the DVR fee)

TOTAL monthly: 80.97


No lease fee. I told him a rep earlier said there would be a lease fee and he reiterated there was no lease fee.

BTW he said absolutely nothing about an 18 month commitment.

He charged $299.99 to my credit card and scheduled my install for March 14th (first available date).

He also said the 622 was not yet available for purchase (this doesn't really matter though since I am not paying a lease fee).

He did say the unit has a 1 year warrranty and after the one year I am responsible for any repair/replacement of the unit unless I pay $5.99 per month for the protection plan. I thought the DHPP was only for owned receivers. I also thought that if I leased a receiver that it was covered against malfunction for as long as I had it. Is this not correct?

I have never leased a reciever before so I was unsure how that works.


----------



## IowaStateFan (Jan 11, 2006)

olgeezer said:


> I'm a Buffalo, Bronco fan. also a Jayhawk fan. I'm not sure how anyone could end up in Colorado and be a Cyclone fan


Long story, but it's true. Actually, there's lots of us out here. Can't stand the flat corn fields.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

Greg L said:
 

> OK I just got off the phone with Cust. Serv. and ordered my ViP622 and the Dish HD Gold package. The rep said I would be charged as follows....
> 
> HD Gold: 69.99
> Locals: 5.00
> ...


hi greg, interesting since they are ONLY leasing them at the moment unless you pay at east $698. there is an 18 month commit for sure, and it has a penalty if you want to terminate early, so i don't recommend that


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Greg L said:


> No lease fee. I told him a rep earlier said there would be a lease fee and he reiterated there was no lease fee.
> 
> BTW he said absolutely nothing about an 18 month commitment.
> 
> ...


You should be prepared to find a line item on your bill (evenually, with a 14Mar install date) that says"LEASED RECEIVER FEE". But you shouldn't necessarily have it stress you out. Like you, I've never leased/rented a receiver - only owned. With owned receivers, there is a line item on the bill for mirroring programming called "Addl Receiver Access Fee". Prior to 1Feb, that fee was $4.99 but it increased to $5. It may have also increased to $6 for some/all HD Receivers but we'll only know once those bills are generated and people post the info. That will happen before DISH actually documents things on their website. For receivers that aren't owned, I'd like to call them rented to avoid the use of the word lease for clarity. In the Residential Agreement, they are called
Equipment Rental Fee (monthly, per leased receiver) $5.00
Mirroring of programming for receivers after the 1st is covered by either of the two fees. I won't refer to either as a "Leased Receiver Fee" and reserve that phrase for the line item that occurs for receivers that Existing Subscribers obtain under the DISH'n It Up promotion. That inclues both the current ViP leases and 522 receivers leased back in 2005. The leased receivers obtained under a DIU promotion are their own unique case and according to DISH's documentation are charged a "Leased Receiver Fee" for each such receiver, and are exempt from another mirroring fee. As long as you have more than 1 receiver, it didn't much matter whether the 2nd, 3rd, ... was charged $4.99 Access (owned), $5 Rental, or $5 Lease (DIU). On Feb 1st, the Rental (DHA) fees increased for ViP receivers. The Access and Lease charges may, and may not, have also increased.

Since I don't lease, I've no idea what those bills say for line items. If they also appear as "Leased Receiver Fee", it just makes it more confusing. People that have a DIU Leased receiver as their only receiver do have the "Leased Receiver Fee" item on their bill. It SHOULDN'T be that way on principle, but MAY actually be correct. I really don't know. If you don't drop all receivers you presently have on the account, you will definitely see a "Leased Receiver Fee". People see it now on the bill when it is the ONLY receiver, but that's an entirely separate rat's nest I'll avoid here.

As far as DHPP, that program is for both purchased, rented, and leased receivers.
http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/customercare/warranty/terms/index.shtml 
2. Eligibility 
This Plan is available to new and existing DISH Network customers who purchase or lease DISH Network hardware products.

If you lease something else, who do you think is responsible if something happens to it after its warranty is up? If something happens to it during the warranty period that isn't considered "normal use"? If you lease a car and have a wreck, vandalized, ... do you expect the dealer to take care of it? With a receiver, it is less black and white as to what caused a problem and what is the subscriber's responsiblity. That is a separate long discussion.

Sign on to your account at the DISH website, click Equipment Upgrades, HD receivers and it covers the DISH'n It Up 18 month commitment to AT60/HD Bronze or better. Once it is clear that you are getting a DIU lease, see http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/faq/search/fees/index.shtml for its fees. Note its distinction between DIU Lease and DHA Rental. It is possible that neither $5 is still correct for some receivers. Wait for more people to post their bills after getting a 622. That will still be a while for any volume. Even then, you shouldn't expect your bill to be the same as someone else that has identical equipment and programming. How they created the account initially, the circumstances of adding receivers after the account is created, ... make it too complicated to make a blanket statement about any given combination. Your equipment and programming prices may not match what will be charged to someone signing up today under DHA with its current pricing.


----------



## geodi (Aug 8, 2004)

Received following from Sadoun Satellite via e-mail this AM:

Dish Network Introduces their latest HD MPEG4 receivers

The ViP622 DVR is cutting-edge TV sophistication with a digital video recorder and a receiver that supports two TVs. It’s another example of DISH Network setting the standard for better TV.

Supports two TVs - one HDTV and one SDTV

View off-air digital/HD broadcasts

TV1 display supports four resolutions: 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i 

HD and SD output is simultaneous

TV2 display resolution is 480i HD content is down-converted

Two Satellite tuners allow you to select from two viewing options

Single Mode: Picture-In-Picture (PIP) available on any TV

Dual Mode: View separate programming on 2 televisions

On-Screen Caller ID with history
Retail Price: $699
Not in stock yet. Preorders accepted


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

The DHPP plan doesn't make sense to me as it relates to the receivers when compared to the way it works for cable. I understand that the DHPP covers the LNB's and switches too, but with a cable service, if you box conks out, they just give you a new one and that service is included in any lease/rental fees you pay. If Dish really has a 1 year warranty on a leased receiver without DHPP, it's just one more reason to bail.


----------



## dj5 (Aug 7, 2003)

olgeezer said:


> paraphrase--- HD Enabling fee: A non refundable $6 per month HD enabling fee will be charged to a customer's account if any model (HD units) is activated and enabled with the capacity to receive HD programming (including OTA. The Fee is waived if the customer subscribes to (Bronze, Silver, Gold, Platinum) or the customers request the HD capability be disabled by Dish.


I hope that is ture. But according to both the Tech Support reps I have emailed.
They have both said there will be a $6.00 lease fee for the 622. This fee would be in addition to the base price for the Bronze, Silver, Gold and Platinum packages.
I asked if this applied if the 622 was the only receiver and they confrimed it would.

Will have to wait and see what folks are actually getting billed.


----------



## MusicDan (Feb 10, 2006)

IowaStateFan said:


> Long story, but it's true. Actually, there's lots of us out here. Can't stand the flat corn fields.


Gosh, its appears ya'll beat an issue to death. LOL. Any time you lease an additional receiver or take part in"Dish It Up", you will incur a lease fee. Even if you only have one receiver and you lease via "DIU," you will incur a lease fee. Do not confuse an upgrade option with new customer DHA.

To my knowledge, the first leased 622 has not been installed and some are talking purchase. Anyway, assuming one day you might be able to purchase, rules for "additonal receiver" fees would apply. If the 622 is your only receiver, there would be no fee. If it would be your 2nd receiver, a $5 additonal receiver fee would apply.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Rick_R (Sep 1, 2004)

I talked to a Dish CSR last night. They asked if I was going to replace one of my 3 existing receivers with the 622 and I said yes. They said the $6.00 lease fee replaced the existing $5.00 extra receiver fee. The $5.99 DVR fee was an additional fee. No lack of telephone line fee was mentioned. An 18 month committment was agreed to.

$59.99 Silver + HD
5.00 Locals
14.99 HBO
5.00 Extra receiver fee
6.00 Leasing fee (replaces existing extra receiver fee)
5.99 DVR fee
---------
$96.97

I currently have 2 SD receivers and a 6000. She told me that if I waited until April 1st I would be elgible for a $200 rebate. I said the $200 rebate sounded good to me and I thanked her and hung up

Rick R


----------

